# Pharmaceutical industry



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone know about pharmaceutical sales jobs in NZ? Do companies have sales reps? I don't even know if the job exists over there. If so, does anyone know what the job entails? Who are the customers, is it a respected job, what is the market like? 

Or how to break into the industry over there? Are most of the jobs based out of Auckland?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am a Forensic Psychiatric Nurse and I am aware that Sales reps do exsist. They certainly do the rounds meeting with Drs & Nurses bringing with them lots of cakes and goodies (pens, writing pads etc). Very clued up people and well respected as far as I can see. WHere they live I do not know, but I would guess Auckland or Wellington would be odds on.


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

With regards to tradings pharma companies though I suspect its a bit of a different ball game with Pharmac being pretty much in control. Also some weirdness about us being the only country + USA where direct marketing to the public is allowed. It's understandable in the US that branded drugs are pitched to folks front rooms but never can fathom why it should be so here. As a consequence we have to put up with advertising for likes of Viagra and Cialis on the TV and radio as well as in the usual spam e-mail form. 

Welcome to PHARMAC


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

sillygumbo said:


> Does anyone know about pharmaceutical sales jobs in NZ? Do companies have sales reps? I don't even know if the job exists over there. If so, does anyone know what the job entails? Who are the customers, is it a respected job, what is the market like?
> 
> Or how to break into the industry over there? Are most of the jobs based out of Auckland?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


What are your chances of getting a visa in this type of work and is it on the skills shortages lists? Even if you get a visa you'd still have to beat off those with local knowledge to get work.


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Carosapien- Luckily I have a PR because I am married to a Kiwi, so that part was the easy part. I am able to start work as soon as I get there. I have done this job for the last 9 years so it is what I know. I am not sure if it is even the route I want to go but I was just curious if it even exists. I plan on staying home with the little ones for a little while so I will definitely have some time to research it more. I am not worried about the locals. In any of the jobs I am qualified for I will have that problem. A little competition doesn't scare me. Thanks for the encouragement.

WelshJohn369- Thanks so much. That is exactly the job I am talking about. How does the pharmaceutical side work with some patients on the national healthcare plan and some on private. Can Drs prescribe the drugs that the reps are selling on the national health plan? Forgive me if I am not getting it right, I haven't even researched the healthcare in NZ yet.

Weta- I am very curious about how it all works over there. The company I work for now has never done direct consumer advertising to the public because our CEO believes it is ultimately the Doctor who should diagnose and prescribe the best med. I totally agree with him. I hear you on all of the commercials. It's meant to make you think you have exactly what they are describing and then everyone runs to the Dr asking for that med. The Drs get annoyed too.


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

Psychiatric drugs are for the most able to be prescribed to the client on a prescription. Some, however, require special authority for them to be billed at the subsidised rate. Olanzapine used to be subsidised but now spcial authority is required. I work for the District Health Boards so am unsure anout Private clinics.


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Perfect. That is what I am selling now. I sold Citalopram and Escitalopram for 7 years and now am onto the newer antidepressant Vilazadone. I don't think that is marketed in NZ. That is a great coincidence!


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

sillygumbo said:


> Perfect. That is what I am selling now. I sold Citalopram and Escitalopram for 7 years and now am onto the newer antidepressant Vilazadone. I don't think that is marketed in NZ. That is a great coincidence!


Well the new IMI Olanzapine has been introduced here but I fear that community teams will not be usuing it much owing to the wait period after administering and the random way clients can be taken unwell after being given! Sorry


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess there will definitely be some challenges. Thanks for all of your help.


----------

